# D'un Mac à l'autre, comportement différent



## Pascal 77 (3 Novembre 2020)

Voici mon problème : deux vieux Mac tous deux sous Mavericks : un Mac mini 2010 (C2D 2,4 Ghz) et un iMac 20' Mid 2007 (C2D 2 Ghz).

Sur le Mac mini, doté d'un SSD de 500 Go, et dont le lecteur optique interne est H.S., je lance la création de la partition Boot Camp, puis, dans la foulée, l'installation de Windows 7 via son DVD dans un lecteur externe USB de marque Samsung, tout se passe à merveille du premier coup. Plus qu'à installer les outils propres au Mac mini que j'avais préalablement téléchargés.

Je veux répéter l'opération sur l'iMac, doté d'un SSD de 1 To (l'installation sur le Mac mini était juste un test de faisabilité), donc, je procède de la même manière : téléchargement des outils bootcamp propres à la machine, création de la partition Boot Camp, puis installation de Windows 7, et c'est lors de cette dernière étape que le problème survient : lors du redémarrage sur le DVD, au lieu d'avoir l'écran d'accueil normal de l'installateur Windows, je me retrouve avec un écran proposant deux options "boot 1" et "boot 2", et un prompt invitant à choisir le N°, et là, plus rien à faire : clavier et souris inutilisables. Comme le DVD était dans le lecteur interne de l'iMac, je supprime la partition Boot Camp, et reprends tout de zéro avec le DVD dans le lecteur externe. Là, lors du redémarrage, écran noir, le DVD tourne un moment, puis s'arrête, et plus rien ne se passe.

Lorsque je tente de démarrer (avec art enfoncé au démarrage) sur le DVD, deux cas :

1) depuis le lecteur externe, je ne vois qu'une partition "EFI" impossible de démarrer dessus.
2) depuis le lecteur interne, je vois cette même partition "EFI", mais aussi une partition "Windows 7", et lorsque je la sélectionne, ça fait la même chose que depuis l'utilitaire Boot Camp : Boot 1 et 2, clavier et souris inopérants.

À noter qu'en ce qui concerne le clavier, j'ai testé avec d'abord un clavier Bluetooth, puis, ensuite avec un clavier USB, comportement identique dans les deux cas : dès que j'arrive sur cet écran bizarre, le clavier ne répond plus.

En désespoir de cause, j'envisage de sortir le SSD de l'iMac et de le monter dans le Mac mini le temps d'installer Windows, puis de le remettre dans l'iMac pour installer les outils Boot Camp, mais si quelqu'un avait une solution plus simple à me proposer, je ne serais pas mécontent.


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Novembre 2020)

Bon, ayant fini par trouver l'explication moi-même, je vais la mettre ici : contrairement au Mac mini 2010, l'iMac 2007, bien qu'équipé d'un C2D, donc processeur 64 bits, ne supporte que les versions 32 bits de Windows, or, le DVD que j'utilisais contenait une version 64 bits. J'ai refait l'installation avec un Windows 7 32 bits, et là, ça fonctionne.


----------



## Invité (8 Novembre 2020)

Je faisais souvent des tests de faisabilité de Bootcamp sur mes ordis et j'avais remarqué ça.
En fonction du modèle la version 64bits ne fonctionnait pas forcément.

Je me souviens que sur mes MB, jusqu'au 2009 je crois, la version 64bits de W7 ne fonctionne pas.


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Novembre 2020)

En fait, j'avais fini par trouver (mais je ne parviens pas à retrouver) sur le site d'Apple un tableau donnant les versions de Windows compatibles avec chaque modèle de Mac.


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Novembre 2020)

En tous cas, après deux heures de bricolage, j'ai remplacé le lecteur optique du Mac Mini (qui est H.S.) par un second SSD de 250 Go, du coups, ça sera lui mon disque Windows, et quand l'installation sera terminée, je supprimerais la partition Bootcamp du SSD de 500 Go, rendant toute la place à Mac OS.


----------



## Invité (9 Novembre 2020)

Tu mets quoi alors un W7 ou W10 sur ce 2ème SSD ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Novembre 2020)

W7, je n'ai qu'une seule licence W10, et elle est utilisée via Parallel sur mon MBP. Par ailleurs, j'ai besoin de reproduire à l'identique la configuration en place chez un de mes amis (Mavericks + W7 et Office 2000, sur le fameux iMac objet de ce topic) pour faciliter la maintenance à distance. les seules différences avec lui, c'est W7 64 bits au lieu de 32 bits, et chez lui, l'iMac ne sera pas relié à internet par sécurité (il ne fait tourner que sa facturation et un peu de bureautique dessus).

Cet iMac remplacera un Vaio Sony de 2003 sous XP, qui arrive au bout du rouleau. La facturation est sous Excel, j'avais pensé la faire tourner sous Mac OS mais Excel Mac est trop lent, même en 64 bits sur mon MBP Quad-core i7 (sans compter des différences de comportement de certaines instructions Macro qui posent problème entre VBA de 2000 et celui de 2016).

Par contre, un truc sympa : d'après ce que j'ai lu, normalement, sur un PC, le trim n'est pas activé par défaut sous W7, il semble donc que Boot Camp l'active sur Mac, car quand j'ai voulu l'activer manuellement via l'interface de commande, il l'était déjà.


----------



## Invité (10 Novembre 2020)

Je me demandais juste si c'était possible d'installer un SSd externe monté avec le tuto de Locke en interne.
Mais c'est W10 obligatoirement.


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Novembre 2020)

Ben, en fait, j'ai enlevé le boîtier d'un SSD externe, et c'est le SSD qui était à l'intérieur que j'ai monté en interne via ceci.

Seul inconvénient au niveau de la fixation du caddy sur l'armature du Mac : les perçages de la partie sous le débordement du côté droit ne tombent pas en face, mais trop près quand même pour pouvoir faire un autre perçage, j'ai du sécuriser ce côté à l'adhésif.


----------

